# Contador fotoelectrico 0-9



## arkanthos15 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hola! 

Necesito hacer un contador 0-9 de personas.

Monte el circuito del contador que se encuentra en proyectos practicos (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/contador-fotoelectrico.htm)  lo hice con un solo display y reemplaze la fotocelda por un fototransistor, el problema es que al conectar todo el display no me da numeros, solo se prenden partes y cuando  le mando el pulso no obtengo ninguna respuesta.

Espero me puedan ayudar.
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

pone alguna foto de como lo tenes montado en este momento, 

si lo armas en protoboard, etc...

y adjunta los circuitos (esquemas) de lo que estas usando!


----------



## haragona (Jun 3, 2009)

Lo primero que debes verificar es si realmente el fotoresistor está "viendo" algo. Para ello mides tensión en la salida del inversor schmitt-triger o lo que hayas puesto como conformador de onda. Debería cambiar de 0 Volt a 5 Volt cuando "se atraviesa la persona". Si no cambia....... uno de los problemas está ahí. Si cambia, debes chequear el contador, que esté habilitado, que no esté reset......
Que el display te muestra cualquier cosa puede probablemente sea que lo has conectado como el orto. También es fácil de diagnosticar, mides con el tester qué valor binario hay en la entradas A, B, C, D ó I0, I1, I2, I3 ó como se llamen y te fijas si están activadas las salidas correspondientes. Otro posible problema es que tengas display de 7 segmentos ánodo común cuando en su lugar debería ser cátado común.
Cómo te menciona ALEXUS, sin los esquemáticos no es fácil darte una mano.

Saludos,
Hernán


----------



## arkanthos15 (Jun 4, 2009)

Aqui pongo el esquema de como lo tengo montado en este momento en la protoboard.

Estuve chequeando el conformador de pulsos y esta funcionando bien, el contador no supe como chequearlo  ops:


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

que fucnion debe cumplir? describe!

poruqe se puede hacer mas sencillo...


----------



## arkanthos15 (Jun 4, 2009)

Debe contar el paso de personas u objetos desde 0 hasta 9 y reiniciar la cuenta


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

cuando? cuando le llega luz? cuando el haz es cortado? cuando?

poruqe no entiendo el poruqe del oscilador!


----------



## arkanthos15 (Jun 4, 2009)

cuando se interrumpe el haz


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

osea, se corta el haz, y aumenta un digito la cuenta?


----------



## arkanthos15 (Jun 4, 2009)

exacto


----------



## haragona (Jun 5, 2009)

Lo primero que puedo observarte es que tienes conectado el display al Dígito más significativo (las centenas; pin 15). Conectado así el dígito se incrementa en 1 cada 100 clock. Deberías conectar el transistor al pin 2 del MC14553.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/motorola/MC14553B.pdf

Imagino que C1 lo has puesto como dice la hoja de datos, 0.001 microF

El pin 10 del MC14553 debería estar a masa. Un resistencia a masa vendría bien, una vez que funcione se la quitas para ver si hace falta o no. Creo que no hace falta pero...... por si las moscas

*IMPORTANTISIMO !!! El tranistor está alrevés. El emisor se conecta a VDD (+9V) y el colector al display. El display debe ser ánodo común.*

Podés probar el CD4543 de la siguiente manera:
Desconectas R14 del MC14553 y la conectas directo a +9V. Con ello consigues que el display esté siempre energizado a travez del transistor. 
Luego desconectas los cuatro cables del dígito binario (MC14553 pines 9;7;6;5 --- CD4543 pines 5;3;2;4)
Luego, con cuatro cables conectados al CD4543 a los pines 5;3;2;4 le metes combinacioes binarias y chqueas que el display junto con el decodificador BCD-7 Segmentos funcione correctamente.
Si no funciona.... estás en el horno. Está fregado el CD4543.... o el transistor. Para chequear si es el transistor, le haces un puente en colector y emisor, si empieza a funcionar el display es porque el transistor está pa atrás o la R14 es muy grande. Reemplaza.

Si estás seguro que el conformador de onda está funcionando, el resto debería funcionar, luego de corregir lo de transistor y conectar R14 al pin 2.

Si con todo ésto no funciona, avisa y vemos cómo probar el contador. Hay que saarle el capacitor, poner un pulsador y..... si hace falta lo vemos.

Suerte,
Hernán


----------



## arkanthos15 (Jun 5, 2009)

Bueno pues ya corregi lo que me dijiste y probe el 4543 pero parece ser que esta malo, voy a reemplazarlo a ver que pasa y te comento.
Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## alexus (Jun 5, 2009)

busca la hoja de datos del 4510 y del 4511, es mucho mas sencillo, el clock del contador lo manejas saturando y cortando un transistor con el LDR...

vos ves, me aprece que es mas sencillo con esos integrados!


----------



## arkanthos15 (Jun 7, 2009)

Cambie el 4543 pero ahora el display no me prende   

Me podrias decir por favor como conectar cada pin de los integrados que mencionas (4510, 4511)?


----------



## haragona (Jun 7, 2009)

Algo como ésto debería funcionar
Verificá con las hojas de datos que esté casi todo bien.

Falta conectar la alimtación al 4510

Suerte,
Hernán


----------



## alexus (Jun 7, 2009)

en las hojas de datos esta como hacer contadores y cosas asi..


----------



## arkanthos15 (Jun 7, 2009)

Ya lo tengo todo conectado, la fotocelda con el transistor al clock del 4510, el display me muestra el numero cero pero al interumpir la fotocelda no pasa nada, el numero no cambia.


----------



## alexus (Jun 8, 2009)

trata de exitar dos transistores, con el ldr comandas uno, y de el emisor de ese uno comandas otro, no falla, porque no he probado, de ultima proba con los fototransistores de esos genericos...


----------



## haragona (Jun 8, 2009)

Podés verificar que el circuito del contador esté funcionando desconectando el clock del circuito barrera y generando pulso con un pulsador, así te sacás la duda si el conador está funcionando.
Del mismo modo probás el circuito de la barrera, desconectándolo del contador y midiendo con el multímetro tensión a la salida del Schmit-trigger y viendo que cambie cuando le hacés sombra al fototransistor. A partir de ahí vemos dónde está el problema.


----------



## arkanthos15 (Jun 9, 2009)

El 4510 no responde a los pulsos, lo raro es que lo cambio por otro 4510 y tampoco responde.

Otra cosa es que, no se si sea normal, desconecte del 4510 los cables que van al 4511(pines 6, 11, 14, 2), al mover esos cables que seguian conectados al 4511 el display hiba cambiando de numero aleatoriamente.


----------



## haragona (Jun 9, 2009)

Es correcto que el 4511 te mustre números aleatoreamente porque las entradas está sin conectar. Entonces según lo que se les ocurra interpretar a cada una de las entradas del 4511 es el número que te va a mostar. Ésto depende del ruido y la impedancia de las entradas.
Fijate que debés tener algo mal conectado en el 4510.
Podés probar montando el 4510 y midiendo tensión en las pata del mismo a ver si están bien, para que el conador cuente.
MR        (pin 9): 0 Volt
PL         (pin 1): 0 Volt
UP/DN (pin 10): 9 Volt (suponiendo que alimentas con 9 Volt)
CE        (pin 5): 0 Volt
CP      (pin 15): Clock (flanco ascendente)

Imagino que habrás alimentado el 4510.........
pin 16: 9 Volt
pin 8  : 0 Volt


----------



## arkanthos15 (Jun 15, 2009)

Me disculpo por la tardanza en responder, habia estado un poco ocupado. ops:

Bueno revise nuevamente todo y no encuentro error en las conexiones, medi la tension en las patas del 4510 y estan bien.
Ahora me esta respondiendo a los pulsos pero no siempre. Cuando responde me da numeros al azar, algunas veces titilan todos los segmentos del display y otras se apagan.


----------



## alexus (Jun 15, 2009)

adjunta el circuito del sensor que utilizas, no basta con decir un ldr...


----------



## arkanthos15 (Jun 15, 2009)

En este momento no tengo montado un sensor, los pulsos los estoy enviando cortando la energia manualmente. (obvio no la energia de todo el circuito, si no que conecto el clock del 4510 a 9v y voy interrumpiendo)


----------



## alexus (Jun 15, 2009)

ah, entonces armate un antirrebotes que el problema esta ahi, un capacitor de 100nf entre la pata de clock y masa...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 15, 2009)

Puede que este circuito te ayude, Puedes modificarlo a tus necesidades aunque hace lo que describes.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## arkanthos15 (Jun 24, 2009)

Muchas gracias a todos por la colaboracion. 
Monte este nuevo circuito que me propusiste, he revisado varias veces las conexiones y todo parece estar bien pero no me cuenta, se queda en cero.

Creo que el problema puede ser la fotoresistencia, la voy a chequear a ver que pasa.

Saludos.


----------



## arkanthos15 (Jul 14, 2009)

No habia podido comentar por que he estado muy ocupado, pero el circuito ya me funciona a la perfeccion.

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda


----------



## jackkairi (May 10, 2010)

oye amigo un favor del tamaño del mundo me podrias pasar la documentacion del diseño del contador fotoelectrico del 0 al 9 y como lo haria para que fuera del 0 al 4 osea que contara 5 solamente espero puedas ayudarme de antemano gracias


----------

